# Schriftgröße ändern trotz CSS



## patges (11. Mai 2005)

Ich hab nur, ne kurze Frage. Kann man in einer HTML-Datei die Schriftgröße eines Links vergrößern, auch wenn man eine CSS-Datei mit anderen Werten verwendet ?
Hab nen einfachen Link:

<a href="login.html">Logout</a>


Damit dieser etwas deutlicher zu sehen ist, wollte ich die Schriftgröße etwas vergrößern:

<font size=4><a href="login.html">Logout</a></font>

Leider funktioniert das so nicht, was mach ich falsch ?




Gruß patges


----------



## Gumbo (11. Mai 2005)

```
<a href="login.html" style="font-size:larger">Logout</a>
```


----------



## c2uk (11. Mai 2005)

Und wieso das nicht auch per CSS machen? Z.B. in dem Du diesem eine eigene Klasse vergibst:


```
.big { font-size: 2em; }
```


```
<a href="login.html" class="big">Logout</a>
```

Okay, mal wieder etwas zu langsam


----------

